# Scrog Technique



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 25, 2008)

:holysheep:
   I have to admit upfront, this isn't my info but stuff I have found from smarter minds, yet less eloquent.... hehe

The only reason I'm posting as I have researched this, talked with a bunch of Scrog growers, and smoked a lot of pot and dreamed about my Scrog Grow...well, anytime anyone has something to contribute, please do, I'm going to try my best, but hopefully I can pass on some good info or get something started for others to build on...

So...Scrog is basically a SOG with a screen or Screen of Green. The Sea of Green method is to be able to rotate crops from clone (or seed), to veg, to flower and then harvest and to keep this operation so that you continually harvest every few weeks. Plants are always in different stages of development and move from station to station in a methodical manner, to make it simple- a very productive grow system that is always changing from beginning to harvest.
BTW - It makes sense to just clone and go, ya know that you got females and don't have to wait an extra 7-10 days for seed, a clone is already there.

 Why Scrog? Well if you have limited height issues this is a great way to deal with it. Basically you can deal with it in a number of ways, such as;
topping, though it tends to slow growth down the longest. Pinching or super-cropping, another way to increase yield yet there still is a "fixing/healing" period. LST or low stress training...a fav among the experienced growers. Just as the name implies...low stress for the plant...bigger yields for the grower. You can research these for more info but what about Scrog? It's a Sea of Green with a screen. The reasons that this appeals to me , well there are many. 

If you LST, that means tie your top cola (and other branches) down (below middle/bottom branches)...they allow other buds to now become upper bud sites, the ones now above the main cola fight to be the main colas...this means growth, (yet you still have to tie, many times per plant - sometimes). Instead of just one main cola you will get many. Are they all going to be as big as the main colas was going to be? No, yet you will get a better yield out of many, many medium big colas than just one big one and smaller ones.
  Now..for those who clone and flower immediately, that's a great way to grow and get more harvests in a shorter period of time...(but also more plants, watch out for laws regarding count) they will get just one huge cola - quicker...a smart way to grow, but we are doing something different.
 With a Scrog you let your plants veg until they are 8-10 inches high and then go to 12/12.
A screen is put, lets say 9 inches above your pots, stretched across the whole grow area, horizontally, 2 inch mesh. I suggest plastic as it gives off less heat and less likely to tear your plants as you adjust them. The plants are allowed to grow through the screen by a couple of inches but then they are pulled back under and trained to grow horizontally across and under the screen, for the rest of their growth. As the plants grow you move them so that one bud site is allowed to grow through one hole in the screen, the main stem still grows horizontally. The cool thing is you don't have to tie them down, just adjust them as they grow and fill all the spaces in the screen. As they flower and grow - every hole in the screen will have a bud growing through it and they are all  about the same height. This makes full use of all lighted space.
   Eventually this canopy of colas are not going to allow any light through the screen. You should prune under there but do it slowly as not to shock the plant and besides, those fan leaves carry food for the plant. Wait until they are not helping at all and 0 light gets through before going radical, again... only prune a little at a time. Needless to say this method allows light to get to every bud that is through the screen, all about the same size so that everything ...light, space to grow, etc is utilized to it's fullest giving you the maximum yield in the space that you have. Some peeps even with plenty of space will grow this way to get the most out of their resources and energy...great economy of lights, nutes, etc.
That's it in a nutshell, I've most certainly have not mentioned some stuff that others might fill in...


----------



## HVHY (Feb 25, 2008)

sounds like a sweet method


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 26, 2008)

HVHY said:
			
		

> sounds like a sweet method



If you have height problems it's a way of controlling it without causing high stress, like topping, to your plants... 

Here's what it can look like, not my grow...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 26, 2008)

Very interesting, i will be watching how it goes and may even try it myself.


----------



## Sippin Coffee (Mar 19, 2008)

This is the method i am most interested in trying myself.  Would love to hear when you start you grow.  I will defiantly be watching.  Thanks for you laymen terms.


----------



## massproducer (Mar 19, 2008)

I am very firmilar with SCROG, and in my opinion it is one of the greatest ways to grow. I love LSTing and topping, but for me SCROG is the ultimate. It allows me to control every branch so that every branch gets the exact amount of light i want it to get. Before i started screening my plants I was constantly trying and training my plants, like every day for about an hour a day when I flipped to 12 and 12.

Initially there is a lot of work involved with screening the plants effectively, because thats what it is about, using all of your availible growing area, to produce buds, leaving no unused space. So it deos take some work, but once everything is in place the plants take off, filling every hole in my screen. Then I flip the lights and let everything grow, boy is it ever a sight to behold.

Heres a picture of my last hashplant SCROG, it is in here in the grow logs, but it is old so I will see if I can locate it.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=5588&d=1148247404


----------

